# WHO HERE LIKES BIRDS?



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 9, 2014)

I sure do  heres a pic of my favorite type of bird, boheamian waxwing!


----------



## Amyy (Aug 9, 2014)

a bird once pooped on my head..

:')


----------



## London (Aug 9, 2014)

Do parrots count? My boyfriend has an African Grey. He's an kind of an ass though


----------



## Capella (Aug 9, 2014)

penguins are rad - that super penguin guy i guess idk


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 9, 2014)

Capella said:


> penguins are rad



Penguins for world domination


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 9, 2014)

Birds are cute from afar, but I always get scared if one flies near me (pet birds), or if they might poo on you haha. They're really pretty though and I was always fascinated by them as a kid


----------



## Skep (Aug 9, 2014)

all birds are awesome


----------



## Isabella (Aug 9, 2014)

I LIKE BIRDS
my favorite bird is a hummingbird they're so precious


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

My dad owns _tons _of parakeets.


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 9, 2014)

I love Kookaburra's <3 I went to the San Diego Zoo and there was one that made a laughing sort of noise every time this boy rolled his tongue lol 
Also love the Lyre bird, penguins, and peacocks <3

- - - Post Merge - - -





Not my video, but looks like the same bird I saw


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 9, 2014)

birds are pretty cool. except when they poop on you or wake you up with their incessant chirping.


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 9, 2014)

I love birds. Have done so since I befriended two swans when I was 8 or so. Lotsa kids were jealous because I was able to get near them and even pet them without them hissing at me, whereas they would hiss at all the other kids. I also kinda saved a jackdaw from drowning after it got pulled into the water by an understandably angry Eurasian coot (jackdaw had come too close to its nest).

I've owned 8 budgies, currently only have the last one. I don't want other birds as pets until I move into my own place, at which point I'd love to have a cockatiel. I'd love to have a member of the crow family as a pet, but knowing how large their territories are, it's pretty cruel. Doesn't really matter though, as this area is basically infested with jackdaws and magpies, so I get to see those cute things a lot.

People always find it strange that I have such a huge soft spot for birds. I'm kinda silent and don't really react much to things, but when it comes to birds I get really excited. Doesn't matter what they're doing, I love them.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

Adventure9 said:


> -



Reminds me of Pidgey for some reason OwO


----------



## Bowie (Aug 9, 2014)

I like birds.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 9, 2014)

I like birds, especially the sounds a lot of them make, like when I hear them chirping in the morning or the sounds owls make at night.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Aug 9, 2014)

Man, I love birds so much. Never had the chance to have one as a pet (despite owning some obscure animals), but I used to watch over my aunt's parakeet who was a real sweetie.



London said:


> Do parrots count? My boyfriend has an African Grey. He's an kind of an ass though



I want an African Grey so bad! They're a lot of work from hat I understand though, because they pick up on your speech and stuff pretty quickly, lol.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 9, 2014)

Why is it all in caps?

I like birds, they're fun to watch and feed them. But once this old guy gave me the death stare because I fed the bird cooked rice. ._.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 9, 2014)

BORDS

i love  birds
im dying for a scarlet macaw/african grey
id also like a conure parrot -- either a green-cheeked one or a sun one. god theyre so cute
i know theyre a lot of work but id love to have one someday )': and id love a crow, but ahaha i doubt i could have one as a pet


----------



## matt (Aug 9, 2014)

The eels do
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=09aN6Tvf6oo


----------



## Togekiss (Aug 9, 2014)

I like birds. I love listening to the different sounds they make, and it sounds very relaxing to me.


----------



## Yui Z (Aug 9, 2014)

Where's Superpenguin when you need him? This is his calling to teach everyone what it means to be a bird expert.

Birds are pretty cool. In my grandparents' old house, lots would come early in the morning to be fed. The house was in the countryside, and they had a huge field in their back garden for bird feed. When I was younger, there was a peacock that we named Percy, and he would come daily.
He got eaten by a fox, so my grandparents kept his feathers.

It was nice to see all the different types of birds.


----------



## Brackets (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Aug 9, 2014)

Superpenguin loves birds too you know


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 9, 2014)

I have/love birds. u v u Some of them are kind of annoying though.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 9, 2014)

I love some birds! My faves are penguins, flamingos, and hummingbirds. :3


----------



## Jake (Aug 9, 2014)

I used to love them a lot when I was like 7 or 8. In the library at school there was this big bird encyclopedia that was really thick, big and heavy. unfortunately you weren't allowed to borrow it (idk why) so whenever I went there for class or whatever I'd pull it off the shelf and read it (reading as in flicking through the pages and looking at the pictures xo)

then one day I went home and talked to my dad about it and found out he actually had the exact same book as the one in the library, so I spent a lot of time just flicking through that.

but yeah, now i'm not so much interested in birds. I really do like animals, and plan to work with them, but I want to stay in the mammalian area.


----------



## Freckles (Aug 9, 2014)

I do!! I have two birds of my own currently (a greenwing macaw and a hahn's macaw). But I've worked with them professionally in the past, where we had everything from finches to the hyacinth macaw.

I have to giggle at everyone afraid of getting pooped on, both of my birds are trained to go in certain areas. They are flight trained as well so if they are hanging out with me on the couch or at my desk, they can fly back to their perch and _go_ before coming back. Of course, there's no telling where wild birds will go (unless you can tell they're about to take off, in which case you can almost guarantee that they will "lighten the load"-so to speak).

I have raised/rehabbed corvid babies before too and if I had the space, definitely would have kept one as a pet. Their diet is messy and they stink (compared to my parrots) but they really are smart and funny. And one of them would return to my house pretty regularly after they were released. I could always tell it was him because he would do the beeps perfectly that my garage door opening pad made. Now that we've moved out of state I can't check up on him but I think about them often. 

My favorite wild bird is probably a Bali Mynah...but I'm a bird of an animal nerd so it's difficult for me to narrow that down. haha!


----------



## puppy (Aug 9, 2014)

i like looking at them i guess but i would rather not own one because they kind of freak me out??
idk what to do with birds


----------



## Beary (Aug 9, 2014)

Birds are cool. I want an African Grey eventually.

Favorite bird tho :


----------



## jeizun (Aug 9, 2014)

birds are some of my favorite animals c:

i adore american robins, doves, vultures, and finches (my aunt used to have zebra finches and they were adorbs)

i'd love to have some finches of my own but i wouldn't know where to keep them and i'd be scared of my cats terrorizing them.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 9, 2014)

I hate midges. So I like all of them except midges. Midges are weird.


----------



## Bird (Aug 9, 2014)

DID SOMEONE SAY BIRDS?

Have you ever seen a harpy eagle before?






Woah so majestic. Such large. Such scary. Wow. But when you look at them at a certain angle...






Such derpy.

Seriously though, they're big fluffy eagles.

EDIT: 1,000th post. >:V


----------



## Beary (Aug 9, 2014)

Bird said:


> DID SOMEONE SAY BIRDS?
> 
> Have you ever seen a harpy eagle before?
> 
> ...



I LOVE HARPY EAGLES.
Favoritist eagles of all time.


----------



## Freckles (Aug 9, 2014)

I love Harpy Eagles too! ...but also Philippine Eagles! 

They kind of have the same thing going on. 

Much majesty. 





So derp.





(not my photos)


----------



## Byngo (Aug 9, 2014)

I like birds. 

I think they're underrated as pets tbh. I prefer them over cats or dogs


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 9, 2014)

I love birds, except for when they start screeching. That can get a bit annoying after a while.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 9, 2014)

I like owls and herrons.
I have a friend who takes amazing pictures of birds:


Spoiler: pic by my friend


----------



## rockthemike13 (Aug 9, 2014)

I like to eat birds.


----------



## Bird (Aug 9, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> I like to eat birds.



OMG NO. xD


----------



## puppy (Aug 9, 2014)

oh i do think barn owls are pretty though


----------



## aetherene (Aug 9, 2014)

I love penguins <33 They're so adorable that I can't deal. They're definitely my favorite animal ever.

As for other birds, I hate it when they poop on my car, but I definitely hate running them over. Usually they hop or fly away if there is a car incoming, but one time, I thought I was gonna end up running over a small bird that I braked suddenly until I saw that it hopped out of my way. Is that weird? >_<


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 9, 2014)

I WOULD have a bird, but its not that i cant afford one. Its the cage/avian vet. A cage alone costs like 600 dollars. If I did have a bird, id want a green-cheeked conure. (*)>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bird said:


> DID SOMEONE SAY BIRDS?
> 
> Have you ever seen a harpy eagle before?
> 
> ...



Awesome! Where do they live?

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 9, 2014)

I LOVE BIRDS! lol. I seriously do. 
My favourite kinds are the raptor family, like eagles, falcons, hawks, ospreys, etc etc. 
I also really love parrots, and any kind of bird really. <3


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

Birds are great. I mean LOOK at this Fire bird.






Fire not cool enough? How about this ICE BIRD?






We also have an Elegant Bird






'I-won't-shut-up ' birds






and a Cloud Bird.






Want a rainbow instead? We have that too!






Now here's a wise bird.






Not much for the alive animal? Have a look at the new ROBOBIRD!






DINOBIRD RULES US ALL 






Do you dabble in the dark arts? Grab yourself a witchcraft bird!







Now let's not forget the creepy af bird <3"




----------

idk

No spoiler bc rebel


----------



## Labrontheowl (Aug 9, 2014)

I like birds :3 I like the way they sing and how some dance around to attract females x3 here's something I screenshotted(that might not be a word) <.< off YouTube like last year!


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 9, 2014)

Kippla said:


> I love birds, except for when they start screeching. That can get a bit annoying after a while.


Having had noisy birds for over a decade now, I can tell you that you get used to it and actually start enjoying it. I have budgies and they don't particularly sing unless they're excited, so their calls are fairly monotone. The first year or so when I had them, I'd wake up from their yelling. Now I sleep through it, and if they yell during the day I like hearing it. They're nice company to have.


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 10, 2014)

Birds are my favorite, so I'm going to dump a lot of stuff I have saved up.


Spoiler: Too many birds






Spoiler: Newfoundland



Saw one of these guys right on the edge of a cliff yesterday.

Check out all these birds on a cliff in Cape St. Mary's, NFLD

But that doesn't show the height of that cliff. Truly only a place for birds.

That thing's called a Northern Gannet. There's another kind in the south, the Australasian gannet. They go far and wide, but they seem to have a thing for large islands, as they only nest in the North Atlantic, where there's definitely no shortage of large islands. Here's a close up.






Spoiler: Hummingbirds



Here's a good video about humingbirds.




Today I thought I saw a hummingbird, but it turned out to be some weird dyturnal moth. I've had a hummingbird feeder out for the last 3 years, but only ever saw one. I heard some are common on the Codroy Valley. But it's a drive. I'm going to Port-au-Port to learn about Franco-TerreNeuvien culture and language soon while I'm at my summer home. Hopefully I'll be able to go a bit further and get a peak of them. Where I live in blue, summer home in yellow, Port-au-Port in brown and Codroy in red.
Sorry for the story, I just really want to see them.





Spoiler: Birds of prey



My favorite falcon, the peregrine falcon.
I had trouble with the image, but a simple google serch will do.
That's not the best part. Check out this guy fly! He's going as high as 320 km/h, AKA the fastest animal on earth.

They can even catch other birds.

Eagles are always cool.

Having the privilege of having on with a nest nearby and I've been able to seem him every day this summer. Except for today, lots of thunder and lightning. Check on of these things soar.

Also, Ben Franklin didn't want the symbol of the states to be a turkey. Pretty obvious, because he was a smart man, and just look at this thing. You have to admit though, it has a kind of pretty quality too it. Not sure why.



Spoiler: Owls



Thank you person up there, for reminding me of this video.




The barn owl has a curved face, so sound can be redirected to their ears.

Not only are they one of the coolest animals on earth in real life, but they're one of the cutest as babies.

My favorite owl, the snowy owl. They hide in the snow. Being white isn't the best in summer though, they could take a lesson from their prey the arctic jackrabbit, who turn brown in spring. But hey, it's an owl. They don't need to worry about predators much. 

Then there's the great horned owl. At the mention of owl, this pops into the brain for most people.

And here's some hooting.













Thank you all for reading that huge post. I would've put up more, but I reached the file limit. I'm going to leave you all with this informative video by Morgan Freeman. One of the many reasons I love owls occurs at :40.




*ADDED BONUS:*Learn about the Mantis Shrimp, it ain't a bird, but look at it anyway. It should be the first video on the right.
And also go here: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/mantis_shrimp
That's all for today, might add more tomorrow.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2014)

Owls are awesome.


----------



## Bird (Aug 10, 2014)

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> I WOULD have a bird, but its not that i cant afford one. Its the cage/avian vet. A cage alone costs like 600 dollars. If I did have a bird, id want a green-cheeked conure. (*)>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Harpy eagles live in the Americas, mostly southern and central.


Lafiel said:


> Birds are great. I mean LOOK at this Fire bird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yas, PokeBirds are awesome birds too. c:


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 10, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> Want a rainbow instead? We have that too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ho-Oh has always been my favorite legendary.​


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2014)

I really like bald eagles and cardinals. Beautiful birds in my opinion.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 10, 2014)

Birds are ok. I like colorful, tropical birds mostly, like Parrots and Toucans. OR any bird that can talk, I find them fascinating.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 10, 2014)

Name your favorite bird.... if you can. They're all so great! (except seagulls... and crows)


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2014)

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> Name your favorite bird.... if you can. They're all so great! (except seagulls... and crows)


Crows are awesome though lol


----------



## Bird (Aug 10, 2014)

Harpy eagle
Secretary bird
Bald eagle
Pearly conure
Jenday conure
Kestrels (any region)
Cockatoo
Cockatiel
Sun conure
Quaker parrot
Penguin
Blue jay
Crimson bellied conure


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2014)

Let's not forget big bird!


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 10, 2014)

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> Name your favorite bird.... if you can. They're all so great! (except seagulls... and crows)



Did somebody just talk garbage about seagulls?
Unacceptable.
Just look at them.


----------



## MayorMudkip (Aug 10, 2014)

BIRDS

Todies, Frogmouths, Raptors...I just really love birds, man. C:


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 10, 2014)

Kane said:


> Crows are awesome though lol


one time this crow attacked me. Its a good thing it didnt have rabies.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ManicMoose said:


> Did somebody just talk garbage about seagulls?
> Unacceptable.
> Just look at them.
> View attachment 61538


Imagine this.... you worked hard to create the perfect lunch for the whole family. You bring it to the beach and a seagull takes the whole bag it was in


----------



## Freckles (Aug 10, 2014)

^I think birds rarely, if ever, contract rabies. But I love crows, they are smart, social, and considerate! They can learn and teach each other play and games. They can use prior learnings to plan ahead for the future (see study about birds who thieve reburying their loot). And they can make their own tools to solve problems, even if it's something they have never encountered.

I love tawny frogmouths, mynah birds, giant soaring birds (like the Wandering Albatross or the Andean Condor), and macaws!


----------



## ohmyerica (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a tattoo of a puffin.  I'm pretty sure if I was magical, a puffin would be my patronus.


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 10, 2014)

Crows and Ravens are my favorite ^.^ I love the sound they make during Autumn/Winter. They're quite lovely birds, I don't understand how some people can't see the beauty in them. You'd think I have a love for gothic things, but I don't. I just love how they look and the sounds they make !


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 10, 2014)

To the people that may not like birds, this might change your mind.


Spoiler: Even more birds









Yeah, this one's kind of dumb. But dodos are good in my book.






Spoiler: We also can't forget that birds may have descended from dinosaurs






So, in short, I think everyone should like birds.

Also, this is my 100th post.


----------



## Beardo (Aug 10, 2014)

I love owls! 

Especially Snowy Owls


----------



## Bird (Aug 11, 2014)

The bird preens.


----------



## Alyssiameow (Aug 11, 2014)

i dont like bird they are scary my daddy told me they are like dinosaur and it creep me lol


----------



## Locket (Aug 11, 2014)

I like birds! The only bird I pretty much get to see is a robin.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 11, 2014)

I like birds as well.
But usually around my area, there's a bunch of Robins and Crows.
Only once in a while I catch a glimpse of a Cardinal or a Blue Jay.


----------



## Bird (Aug 11, 2014)

Looking at **** and boobies. Aw yeah! xD


----------



## Darumy (Aug 11, 2014)

i do love birds yes. I wish to be near a great and fluffy pigeon at all times but it is not possible.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 11, 2014)

I love birds! I might sound really boring for saying this, but I just love sparrows. They're so cute.  They're all tiny and round and we have LOADS of them living here. Sometimes we'll see like 20+ sparrows just sitting in our garden and around it, having a bath in the bird bath, eating from the bird feeder, and having little mud baths to cool down. They're just so cute. I remember though a while ago, our next door neighbor had a bird box with sparrows nesting in it, however one of the baby sparrows had hurt its wing or something, so it couldn't fly properly. The bird somehow managed to get into the garden which was 2 houses down from ours, but it was stuck there.  I was so worried, so I climbed over the fences and put a plant pot over the bird to protect it, since we have lots of cats and foxes wandering about in the gardens at night. Anyway, there was a little hole in the side for it to get out of, and I remember the next day it was gone. I don't know if it managed to fly away or if something caught it or what, but I really hoped it managed to fly away somewhere safer.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 11, 2014)

WalkerTheDog said:


> Penguins for world domination


Lol. My brother kept telling me this as a joke that Penguins steal your brain cell.  And my brother also tells me this as a joke that they actually fly when your not looking. 

I do like birds, and I've been bird watching a few years ago, I was into that.


----------



## nekosync (Aug 11, 2014)

I don't mind birds *EXCEPT PIGEONS.* I _despise_ pigeons.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 11, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I don't mind birds *EXCEPT PIGEONS.* I _despise_ pigeons.


That's too bad


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 11, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Lol. My brother kept telling me this as a joke that Penguins steal your brain cell.  And my brother also tells me this as a joke that they actually fly when your not looking.
> 
> I do like birds, and I've been bird watching a few years ago, I was into that.



Those aren't jokes. Those are facts.


----------



## Freckles (Aug 11, 2014)

I feel that this is necessary here. Pigeon appreciation post time.



Spoiler: you guys asked for it



Jacobin Pigeon





Old German Owl style (related to below)





Turbit Pigeons





Victorian Crowned Pigeon





Hen Pigeon


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 11, 2014)

Freckles said:


> I feel that this is necessary here. Pigeon appreciation post time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CUTE!


----------



## xxxmadison (Aug 11, 2014)

seagulls are my favorite kind of birds! I get really happy when I see them at the beach and take tons of pictures and try to play with them. xD


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 11, 2014)

xxxmadison said:


> seagulls are my favorite kind of birds! I get really happy when I see them at the beach and take tons of pictures and try to play with them. xD


Nice! ill stop hating on them like my friend Tina (not from tbt)


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Bringing this back because birds are amazing wonders.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

^^ xD I really like doves, swans, and humming birds


----------



## estypest (Aug 13, 2014)

I do ! I used to love birdwatching/learning about birds with my grandparents when I was young, and to keep up my bird fix now I'm an adult I have my 16 year old cockatiel d'aww.


----------



## Vanya (Aug 13, 2014)

I love ravens, owls, and eagles. Bluejays are wonderful too!


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 13, 2014)

Beardo said:


> I love owls!
> 
> Especially Snowy Owls



HARRY POTTER REFERENCE! Omg like.... Hedwig


----------



## Curly (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't mean to discriminate but, chubby birds are the cutest. They're just so POOFY! Robins, chickadees and crows are my personal favourites~


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 13, 2014)

A black-capped chickadee landed on my window sill. If that tells y'all anything about where I live, lol.


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 14, 2014)

This is my motto. I am birdkin.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 19, 2014)

Bump


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 19, 2014)

i love birds


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 19, 2014)

mike tyson does


----------



## Curly (Aug 19, 2014)

This thread reminded me how great kiwis are. I mean look at them!



THEY'RE SO CUTE! AND QUAILS!


----------



## West8991 (Aug 20, 2014)

Birds are cute, I like Pigeons and Finches


----------



## doveling (Aug 20, 2014)

i like penguins
they're great


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 20, 2014)

Do any of you guys watch Portlandia? Put a bird on it is MY motto.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

I love birds! I have an African grey parrot as a pet. They're so feisty but I love them.
And kiwis are too adorable ahhhhh.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I love birds! I have an African grey parrot as a pet. They're so feisty but I love them.
> And kiwis are too adorable ahhhhh.


A friend of mine used to have a African Grey.... but they moved so buh-bye birdie


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 22, 2014)

Bump


----------



## mishka (Aug 22, 2014)

birds are iight


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow, this thread is SO dead. I''ll bump it up.


----------



## Frjck (Sep 22, 2014)

Omg I love birds! My mom is obsessed with them too! c:

I would love this one as a pet!


Spoiler: Might be a little big :p











This one looks pretty cool. 


Spoiler: This one too lol


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't like Pigeons, Seagulls and Chickens and Turkeys. And Pretty much any bird you would find around civilization.

But looking through this thread there are some cute birds.


----------



## London (Sep 22, 2014)

Frjck said:


> Omg I love birds! My mom is obsessed with them too! c:
> 
> I would love this one as a pet!
> 
> ...



Okay I looked at the first one and was like, awe that's a cute little bird, then I scrolled down expecting something similar but NO
I think I'm going to have nightmares for life :/ srsly wtf is that thing?


----------



## Frjck (Sep 23, 2014)

London said:


> Okay I looked at the first one and was like, awe that's a cute little bird, then I scrolled down expecting something similar but NO
> I think I'm going to have nightmares for life :/ srsly wtf is that thing?



LOL! The first one was a Fairy Wren and the second one is an African Bone Vulture  The bone vulture eats the remaining marrow off scavenged animals, then (i believe) crushes the left overs and roll their feathers in it


----------



## oranje (Sep 24, 2014)

Frjck said:


> LOL! The first one was a Fairy Wren and the second one is an African Bone Vulture  The bone vulture eats the remaining marrow off scavenged animals, then (i believe) crushes the left overs and roll their feathers in it



I love that bird!  It's also known as the Bearded vulture or lammergeier. They pick up large bones and drop them to eat their morrow and sometimes they do that with live animals . They also get that beautiful rust color from minerals that they ingest or rub on themselves. They say that the Greek playwright Aeschylus was killed when a Bearded vulture dropped a tortoise on his head. 

They're are so many beautiful and wonderful birds, but I think these are a few of my favorites: 
Blue-Footed Booby (They have such a beautiful mating dance :') )
Green Peafowl
California Quails  (I love the sounds they make!)
Hoatzin (dino birds!)
Bald Parrot  
Kakapo (The nocturnal, flightless parrot!) 

and pretty much all the birds of paradise


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 25, 2014)

oranje said:


> I love that bird!  It's also known as the Bearded vulture or lammergeier. They pick up large bones and drop them to eat their morrow and sometimes they do that with live animals . They also get that beautiful rust color from minerals that they ingest or rub on themselves. They say that the Greek playwright Aeschylus was killed when a Bearded vulture dropped a tortoise on his head.
> 
> They're are so many beautiful and wonderful birds, but I think these are a few of my favorites:
> Blue-Footed Booby (They have such a beautiful mating dance :') )
> ...



All birds are cool! yo


----------



## baileyanne94 (Sep 25, 2014)

I like birds! They've grown on me thanks to my parents. I can see most kinds as cute now. We have an African Grey named Tiger that we adopted almost two years ago (he's 14, he was in another him before us) he's really fun and extremely amusing. We've had parakeets (my mom likes them) but her latest one, Tiki, died a few weeks ago...he was kinda mean but he had personality and was fun to watch. We had a white dove named Cupid who was really cute and sweet and funny (he'd let you cup him in your hands and he'd get all snuggled up and make happy coos :3) but a snake ate him a couple years ago when we had him outside  but yeah birds are pretty cool! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's a video of our Tiger, I came downstairs as he was in one of his crazy mimic states where he swings and just has a blast and...makes noises like in this video...my sister is the one that says "ohh my GOD" haha. I assure you otherwise that all the screaming and noises are coming from Tiger...


----------



## xxDianaxx (Sep 26, 2014)

Hater birds


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Sep 26, 2014)

I love birds. Australian birds are amazing. I love cockatoos though. I have a cockatiel :3 her name is honey.


----------



## oranje (Sep 26, 2014)

I also really love cassowaries. They're really cool looking, super dangerous, and sound like dinosaurs!


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

I love birds! I actually have a tattoo of a crow!


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 11, 2014)

OWLS O V O!


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

Chicken


----------



## n64king (Oct 11, 2014)

Radda said:


> Chicken


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes, I love birds. ^^ My last name actually contains the name of a really cool bird in it, too. But in our back garden we have loads of tiny little sparrows that just sit around, having mud baths and bathing in the bird bath. They're so cute. ;; But I also love really cute and colourful tropical birds. There was one in particular, but I forgot the name of it. >< I'll try finding it again soon.


----------



## katsuragi (Oct 11, 2014)

lov bir ds


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 11, 2014)

Saw two wild buzzards today, legit the most exciting thing that's happened to me in a while haha ^^


----------



## Kissyme100 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hatoful Boyfriend?


----------



## Tessie (Oct 11, 2014)

if you like birds this much, I think you should become an Ornithologist



and nah i aint a fan of birds, i like to eat em tho


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Oct 12, 2014)

Bump


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

I wanna see a real owl


----------



## Tessie (Oct 13, 2014)

did yall know that birds are reptiles


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 13, 2014)

Birds with arms tho


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Oct 14, 2014)

Tessie said:


> did yall know that birds are reptiles



They're not reptiles, nor mammals. They're warm-blooded.


----------



## Bird (Oct 14, 2014)

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> They're not reptiles, nor mammals. They're warm-blooded.



They once evolved from dinosaurs.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Oct 14, 2014)

Bird said:


> They once evolved from dinosaurs.



But either way, they're still not reptiles.


----------

